# Stalag La Masia



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Isn't it good that we all like different things!

For the last few weeks I've been wandering southern France trying to dodge the rain and find some sunshine. I've gradually worked my way south and it's bit a bit miserable at times but not too bad really.

I'm slowly heading down to Barcelona where I'll pick up Mrs T (she takes the Easyjet option) and we'll then amble back to Dunkerque - around 3 weeks.

When I'm solo I almost always to aires but I'm not familiar with Spanish "aires" and as I'm only here for a couple of days I've taken the easy way out and, going on an MHF Campsite Database recommendation, checked into Camping La Masia in Blanes.

It's not a campsite - it's a city! My plot number is 4302 and you really do need the map they give you or you could spend the rest of your life wandering the site looking for something you recognise.

OK - great for the kids, close to the beach etc but at the moment the only people here are tourers, the rest (90%) statics are sealed up and empty - I shudder to think what it's like in mid-July.

And as I said right at the beginning - isn't it good that we all like different tings
:lol:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

What a super photo of the elephant, Tony. Did you take it?

Val


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

oldtart said:


> What a super photo of the elephant, Tony. Did you take it?Val


Oh yes, earlier this year - Addo Game Park.

The same place I snapped this fine fellow:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow!

Thank you Tony. 

You learn something every day. I've just discovered that, using two fingers, I can enlarge the photo and avatar to full screen on my iPad

Val


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Back to camping.. lol

Try Santa Suzanna, not far down the coast from you. Nice site on the beach.. Camping Bon Repos.
You can get the train down from Blanes to check it out...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

oldtart said:


> Wow!Thank you Tony. You learn something every day. I've just discovered that, using two fingers, I can enlarge the photo and avatar to full screen on my iPadVal


Try enlarging this one and see what's there.

Ignorance is bliss - not you, the zebra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm no fan of the bigger sites - Polari at Rovinj can accommodate 9000 people ie 3000 units. Thank God we were in a field with a organised party and had more room than the usual punter and at less than half the cost. We moved to Pomer which took about 100 units at a guess but with loads of space and a seaview at no extra cost. We are here today....









Lake Bled - large site but plenty of elbow room


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

But these big sites are good for spotting the unusual outfits.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is that an Isetta or a Trojan ??? I used to own a Trojan many many years ago, single cylinder BMW 650cc motorcycle engine, but it was transport !!

(Bubble car for those not old enough to know :roll: )


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks like a Trojan (but I haven't got my glasses on)

If you look at my 'old cars' thread there is a BMW Bubble car used as a toad on there


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

1302 said:


> That looks like a Trojan (but I haven't got my glasses on)
> 
> If you look at my 'old cars' thread there is a BMW Bubble car used as a toad on there


There's only one way to find out, I thought - I'll go take a look - it's only about 2 rows away .................................................................................................................. bugger - it's gone! :roll:


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

For us, Santa Susanna was also way too big. Like you, I'm not really a fan of huge sites. We stayed in a small site in Blanes where we barely managed to squeeze our van on to the tiny pitches, but the best spot we had was when we wild camped in the centre of Blanes in the car park next to the sports facilities. I don't know if this is still a possibility. but someone probably will.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm only down this far south as I have to collect Mrs T from Barcelona airport.

I stayed in a lovely site, in a lovely little old fashioned Costa Brava town but everything south of there has been the absolute pits.

Huge sites - watch out who's dipping their bread in your gravy.

Blanes was awful - I then came down a bit and found a "not too bad" site (Bell-Sol) in Pineda but even this is is pretty gruesome.

Why do all these Netherlands caravanners tow their outfits to a seedy spot like this and then spend all day sitting in deck chairs under their awnings?

Airport pick up tomorrow and then hot foot back to La France where I hope the weather has improved just a little and I can continue aire hopping.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

That photo was stunning, Tony.

Hope the weather is good for you in France. It's been super here all week.

Val


----------

